# Heavy Rain



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Who has it, or has played it?
Im borrowing it off a mate, its really like nothing ive every played before. Really interesting, im still playing thro it at the moment.
If you can rent it, I would highly recommend it.
Be warned, Its quite slow to start off which will make you want to put it down, but stick with it!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Gone through it once cant see me ever watching it again. It was alright though as far as interactive films go, shouldnt be called a game though.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I really liked it! I'm going to play through it again soon to try and get the worst results possible.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Played the demo now i want to get the game :thumb:


----------

